# (RE)Clarification of MARU lube and (Still)The best silicone yet.



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

Heyyy...

This is a recap in the maru lube clarifiaction thread. As always, you can find it on www.marucube.com

OK, MARU lube is runny and have white in color. If you're storing it for a long time, shake it a little to get rid of any concentrated deposits at the bottom. Performance, the lube is amazing. On a MARU 3x3x3 DIY Kit, it changed the performance like 180 degrees around, this is still my main cube right now. So it is recommended in cubes that YOU feel is very tight and/or sucks. If you don't like loose feeling, DONT apply this lube. It makes turning more lighter and the pop felling worse (Like A3-SV). Altough it works well in ALL of my puzzles. The durability of this lube (3x3) is 20-30 solves-avg lube, (3x3) is 60 solves-heavy lube. Tested in MARU 3x3 DIY Kit.

Light lubing:
-Remove edge
-1 drop on 2 corner connectors
-1 drop on edge side

Heavy Lubing:
-Remove edge
-3 drop on 2 corner connector, 2 opposite sides.
-2 drop on each screw
-2 drop on edge side, 3 edges
-2 drop on core







PenRay is still the best. It WILL make your cube white on spots where friction does not occur. Dries like aclohol (?) at my hand, feels cold and dries if I rub it.


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

...Yet your sig is "In Jig-A-Loo we trust."


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 4, 2010)

I also have a Maru DIY 3x3, and personally, I leave the cube assembled, turn the U face 45 degrees, and put one drop of lube on the edge piece. I then tilt the cube so it slips between the layers. This way it lubes both the core (drips in) and the pieces. One drop is all I need for maintenance, but for new cubes, I used two drops (one on each side).


----------



## Stefan (Sep 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> PenRay is still the best.



How many different ones have you tried?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 4, 2010)

the maru lube is not that fast-wearing. It's just that the lube drys a bit slower than most silicone spray so when it actually drys (after a few solves) it's not as slippery as before, so you thought that it's worn out when it's actually not. 


and :fp, this is not a BBS....you don't creat another thread when you want to change something.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > PenRay is still the best.
> ...



I've tried: Jig-A-Loo, Cyclo, Waxco, MARU lube, Shock Oil, and PenRay.

Jig-A-Loo: Works wery well, but melts weak plastic. Need time to break in.
Cyclo: Just a canned version of Shock Oil. Takes care of 'white plastic'
Waxco: Epic FAIL. Very sticky and decreases gliding speed, but made smoother turns.
Shock Oil: Makes your cube heavy and stable. Works very well in East Sheen 2x2 and YJ 2002
MARU Lube: Refer to thread.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 5, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > TK 421 said:
> ...



So how do you know it's better than CRC, Snap, Prestone, Tableau, Teroson, Caramba, Conrad, etc?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 5, 2010)

E fact that jiggaloo melts the plastic a tiny bit is what makes it so good.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



My friend from America smuggled all of these (except CRC). Works very well (benchmark: cleaned storebought cube), but still likes PenRay better. Have a go on it!

EDIT: Except Snap and Caramba, didn't get either of them.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 5, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> My friend from America smuggled all of these (except CRC). Works very well (benchmark: cleaned storebought cube), but still likes PenRay better. Have a go on it!
> 
> EDIT: Except Snap and Caramba, didn't get either of them.



Do want pictures.


----------



## theace (Sep 5, 2010)

what would you recommend for a guhong and a type f2


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 5, 2010)

theace said:


> what would you recommend for a guhong and a type f2



Maru Lube. To the max


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 5, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> TK 421 said:
> 
> 
> > My friend from America smuggled all of these (except CRC). Works very well (benchmark: cleaned storebought cube), but still likes PenRay better. Have a go on it!
> ...



It's like 6 months ago (not lying), all gone or lost or empty and thrown out.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 5, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> E fact that jiggaloo melts the plastic a tiny bit is what makes it so good.



No it's not. The "melting" (i prefer to say "moltening") effect have no positive effect on the cube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2010)

Like with cubes, lubes is just personal preference. There is no best lube. Cept Bacon Grease which I did use on my CII and works amazingly well.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

...Seriously, why another thread on the same thing?


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...Seriously, why another thread on the same thing?



It was pushed off the front page, it might have died if you would have left it alone D:


----------



## masteranders1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I really like the Maru lube. I tried silicone spray, but this brand really didn't evaporate, so I went back, cleaned everything out and put it back together. There was a lot of black dust inside, but I tried it with the Maru lube, got results instantaneusly, and there was no dust and no stiffness like the brand of silicone spray I used. The maru lube is definitely the best lube I have tried so far.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ...Seriously, why another thread on the same thing?
> ...



It was lonely.


----------



## Dayansolver375 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've tried Maru lube on a Dayan Zhanchi DIY kit (before, the cube was pretty stiff. I don't expect that from the Dayan company) and it worked like magic! My cube turns wicked fast. I'm trying to get Jig-A-Loo to compare, but right now, Maru lube is my main lube.


----------



## Cuberty (Jan 2, 2012)

Bumping a dead thread gives me another opportunity to post .

I have tried maru lube and I hate how it dries so fast.
It works, there is a lot of it, but it does not last as long as Traxxas. I only used half of it after 6 months and lubing over 300 3x3, 2x2 and 4x4s.


----------

